# Where is everybody?



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been using this site for reference now for at least four or five years. Before it was an actual forum. I really enjoy hearing about and seeing everybody's finds. I realize it is a "morel" site but morels are just the tip of the iceberg. Are there any other good forums for wild shrooms? All I seem to find are silly-cybum sites. :roll: It seems like there were more all around mycofagists on here in the past.


----------



## tta1401 (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear ya. Been trying to see if anybody has found any hens. Went out this past weekend and nothing. Went out a couple weekends ago and nothing. I'm from your neck of the woods.


----------



## jetcar (May 9, 2013)

I don't know of any other good forums for edible mushrooms, but they may be out there. This particular one is great though, and people seem to be pretty happy to respond whenever a report or inquiry is posted. 

Reddit.com/r/mycology is fun to browse just to see what people around the country are finding, but it's not quite as nice as a regional-specific forum like this one.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys nice to meet ya! I have not found a single sign of a hen this year except maybe a baby one that I'm not even positive was a hen. Its really bumming me out...lol but every time I get confident I am going to find something I am hit with a dose of reality. I have several trees that I found last year with old undiscovered hens that I would have bet an entire years salary that I would not be skunked this season! Even my oyster spot has produced far less than normal. I did however get some good ones last week. But normally I'm giving them away like Halloween candy :lol: I will definitely check that site out. Good luck to you.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

@ tta 1401 thats an interesting user name. Mind if I inquire the inspiration behind that one :?:  Being from this area you may have figured out mine lol so where do you like to hunt for your shrooms? I usually go to a nature preserve by SIUE and Lewis and Clark but there is a lot of traffic there. I go to Pierre Marquette State park also. I look around the canal going into L&amp;C for oysters. Hundreds of dead Willow, elms and cottonwood trees. Plus maples too. I pretty much stick to the IL side of the metro area. Then I go around Ironton/Farmington Mo area also.


----------



## tta1401 (Apr 6, 2013)

It was the build number of my old Turbo Trans Am, lol! I hunt the same areas as you. SIUE is pretty big and I seem to have luck anytime I go there but not so much this fall. I haven't been out as much as I would like and it looks like I may not go again this year. Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait until morel season. Can't tell you those spots though! :wink:


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

@ TTA 1401 Ahh I see! Nice! You should post a pic of that classic baby! There's a BAD @$$ one at fast lane in St Charles. I seen a video of one, anyway. If you like oysters you should check out along that canal by New Poag road. Pretty sweet spot. I do fairly well by Low Water canal too.


----------

